# Laser Level Recommendations?



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Random question but my Bosch laser level quite less than a yr after purchase & prolly 6 uses. I find myself missing it when we do work around the house or hang things & have a serious remodel coming up so its gotta be replaced. 

Bosch was a nightmare when it came to the warranty/repair & after the run around eventually said the parts weren't available anymore & sent a link to "buy a new unit if I'd like" :O So, I'd prefer another brand but the selection/price differences are overwhelming! 

Anyone have recommendations for a brand/model they like? 

-Needs to be self-leveling & at minimum have cross hairs but would prefer 360 degree plane to avoid having to move it constantly when installing cabinets or flooring. 
-Not worried about massive visibility since it will be used indoors 99% of the time so anything from 25-50ft.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Stabila


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

PLS180 is my daily used laser level.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

I've been using the Bosch ones for years. They are a good value. The next step up is orders of magnitudes more expensive.

I'm using the self level cross line lasers that run 150 to 160. If you go to a rotary, you'll be about 3 times that.

I'm thinking about buying a nice rotary with detector for laying out foundations, but for painting and trim a cross line will do everything you need for a much lesser price. I layout kitchens with one, but I use regular stabila levels to set cabinets.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Plumb bob and a straight edge!


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

ProWallGuy said:


> PLS180 is my daily used laser level.


That’s what a contractor recommended too- they look to be really well received & have some good weight vs the cheaper plastic ones. Does the pendulum lock when off/closed?


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

ParamountPaint said:


> I've been using the Bosch ones for years. They are a good value. The next step up is orders of magnitudes more expensive.
> 
> I'm using the self level cross line lasers that run 150 to 160. If you go to a rotary, you'll be about 3 times that.
> 
> I'm thinking about buying a nice rotary with detector for laying out foundations, but for painting and trim a cross line will do everything you need for a much lesser price. I layout kitchens with one, but I use regular stabila levels to set cabinets.


Bosch is considerably cheaper than the contractor grade versions but after such a poor experience trying to get help I’d rather avoid them on principle - $180 for 6 uses is just too much for me 😕 

I’ve had my eye one some of the nicer ones at county auctions but your right- for almost everything we do they are overkill....

Thinkin I’ll try the PS or Dewalt lines & see how they compare.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

PPD said:


> Bosch is considerably cheaper than the contractor grade versions but after such a poor experience trying to get help I’d rather avoid them on principle - $180 for 6 uses is just too much for me 😕
> 
> I’ve had my eye one some of the nicer ones at county auctions but your right- for almost everything we do they are overkill....
> 
> Thinkin I’ll try the PS or Dewalt lines & see how they compare.


I don't blame you. I haven't had any experiences like that, so I'm OK with the lesser laser. I'm not entirely happy with their accuracy (hence the rotary laser potential purchase), but they've been adequate for the use for me. It's always "you get what you pay for" with these sort of things.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

PPD said:


> That’s what a contractor recommended too- they look to be really well received & have some good weight vs the cheaper plastic ones. Does the pendulum lock when off/closed?


No the pendulum does not lock when turned off. I store it in a cheap pistol case filled with closed cell foam.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

i second the pls180. its very versatile and a great form factor size. It doesn't have a plumb bob dot like its big brother but its too much smaller. 

I wish i had ponied up and got the green line version. 

my buddy has the dealt which uses the dealt batteries. they are nice but so much larger. Unsure of which brand is the most accurate and precise. I know pls, leica and the dewalts get good reviews. The bosch lasers I've used seemed to have thicker lines which didn't appear as bright. But its been quite a few years since and maybe bosch has improved their lasers. 

The carpenters on the jobs seem to love their hilt rotaries. Probably the only brand of rotary I've seen in the last 3-4 years.


----------

